# Pony won't stay in his stable



## Hlc10 (29 August 2015)

I recently bought a new pony, 2 year old 13hh native type. He has only ever been stabled with lots of other horses around him, this is an issue as he will now not stay in his stable. On his first night, I stayed with him whilst he settled, He was very unsettled when he first arrived but calmed down before we left, I got a phone call after about 30 minutes to say he had jumped the stable door. We've all heard of horses jumping the door, however he then proceeded to jump a 6foot 3 breeze block wall, got stuck halfway and slid down the other side. We were very lucky that he only came out with minor grazes on his legs, but as you can imagine, I don't trust to leave him in a stable as he has not scared himself as he still tries when we take him in. He is currently happy to live out but I don't want to allow him to continue this behaviour, I have been taking him in the stable for grooming and feeding to get him used to it, but as soon as we leave he is very unsettled. 
Just wondered if anyone else has had similar experiences or any advice? Thanks


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 August 2015)

If he has only ever lived out or had lots of other horses around him in a barn, you will need to build up his tolerance for solitary confinement gradually.  He is only 2 so needs the support of a herd around him.
The reason he is not scared enough of jumping the wall is that he doesn't have the imagination to work out what might have happened but he does have enough instinct to know that horses are safer in herds, where they have enough room to run away from predators.

Continue to do as you are doing, bring him in for food and grooming and begin to leave him on his own for  few seconds to start with.  When you first leave him, make sure that he has something really tasty ro keep his attention.  Very, very gradually extend the period that you leave him alone.  Why do you need to leave a 2 yr old stabled on his own all night?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (29 August 2015)

I would never leave a young horse alone, and tbh I don't agree with leaving almost any horse alone all day, or night.
The 2 year old is not going to do any thinking other than: "where are my friends", and escape from his cell by the obvious route. Everyone recommends bringing up youngsters in a mixed herd situation.


----------



## Hlc10 (29 August 2015)

Sorry, just to clarify, there is about 20 horses on the yard and he mixes with them all out in the field together, he is not the only one in the barn and I completely understand why he is wanted to get to his friends, I don't get irritated by the situation but as I'm sure you can understand, this is a safety concern, by "leave" I mean me go home, not him stood in a stable with no horses or anything around, it's not practical for me to sit with him 24/7! But as we get towards winter I want to be confident in that when he comes in, he will be happy and safe. Thank you for your responses


----------



## EQUIDAE (29 August 2015)

There is no need for a youngster to be stabled at all - it is not good for the mental or physical development. A yard that insists on stabling isn't appropriate for a 2 year old.


----------



## Hlc10 (29 August 2015)

I'm not asking for opinions on him being stabled, he has been stabled before I got him and was okay, I'm just trying to make this transition smoother. Grazing and field access is limited over winter and there is a requirement that no horse can stay in the field alone, therefore if every horse is in, my pony must also stay in. I know everyone has opinions on stabling, however I have chosen to have him in or out depending on weather and other requirements and would appreciate advice on how to make him happier as this is the decision we have made. Thank you.


----------



## EQUIDAE (29 August 2015)

Well obviously your choice isn't working. It is the wrong management for a two year old. There are yards specific for dealing with youngsters and (usually) a normal livery yard cannot provide what is needed - as you are finding out.


----------



## Hlc10 (29 August 2015)

I've had him 3 days... I'm trying to eliminate problems before they come about, he's only spent on night inside while he was being wormed


----------



## EQUIDAE (29 August 2015)

There is no need for a two year old to be stabled - it is the wrong management and is detrimental to their wellbeing. Have you researched the physiological and mental needs of a youngster before buying one?


----------



## TGM (29 August 2015)

When you bring him in does he have horses in the stables either side of him?  This will obviously help him feel more settled, and it would be best to only bring him in when you know that is the case (other horses in the yard but further away probably won't be of much comfort to him at this stage).  I do agree with the others that a two year old really needs to be spending as much time out as possible, but it is good to accustom them to being stabled anyway as you never know when this might be necessary due to illness or accident.  Pearlsasinger's suggestion of gradually increasing the time he spends in the stable is a good one.  Is it possible to fit a grille to the stable door to stop him jumping out?  Then you will feel more confident leaving him for short periods of time in the stable until he becomes more settled.


----------



## Hlc10 (29 August 2015)

Again, he was in for a single night. I have plenty of experience with horses and we have 4 2 year olds on the yard, so I am surrounded by support and experience.


----------



## Hlc10 (29 August 2015)

TGM- the stable he should be in only has a horse one side part of the time, he stayed nicely on his first night in between two other youngsters after his escape, however when people move their horses he becomes stressed and agitated. I agreed with the owners of the yard to put him out early for his own good and I do intend for him to be out as much as possible as I am agree with having horses out as much as possible, however as you said, I want to know that if the weather is bad or he goes down sick, that he is comfortable in the stable, I am happy with the progress so far as staying in for half an hour with lots of movement is a huge improvement. He will be living out full time until the deepest winter months and I intend to still turn him out when possible. But as they are not allowed to be out alone, he does need to get used to being inside. Thank you for your comment and understanding


----------



## D66 (29 August 2015)

is it possible to construct a small pen outside the stable with electric fencing or hurdles?  Then he could have the option of inside or out, of course, he would need company nearby.  
Sounds like the move has unsettled him, if he was happy in a stable before he will probably settle at the new yard once he has found his new friends and is in the new routine.


----------



## Hlc10 (29 August 2015)

@Digger66 ooh I haven't thought of that, the stable is in the barn but there is an outdoor stable I could try for a while.

This is his first ever move so I am allowing him to settle where ever he feels comfortable before pushing him to stay in, I will try him with the outdoor stable and see if he goes in easier. Thank you


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (29 August 2015)

Hlc10 said:



			I'm not asking for opinions on him being stabled, he has been stabled before I got him and was okay, I'm just trying to make this transition smoother. Grazing and field access is limited over winter and there is a requirement that no horse can stay in the field alone, therefore if every horse is in, my pony must also stay in. I know everyone has opinions on stabling, however I have chosen to have him in or out depending on weather and other requirements and would appreciate advice on how to make him happier as this is the decision we have made. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

no problem, bring a camp bed and stay with him overnight.


----------



## Hlc10 (29 August 2015)

I'm not sure the other liveries would appreciate that unfortunately or else I would


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (29 August 2015)

Hlc10 said:



			Again, he was in for a single night. I have plenty of experience with horses and we have 4 2 year olds on the yard, so I am surrounded by support and experience.
		
Click to expand...

Well, if this is the case, why are you asking on here. We dont know the horse or the set up.
I don't concern myself with other liveries opinion of where I choose to sleep 
Standard procedure is to stable two pals in one stable or side by side


----------



## Hlc10 (29 August 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			well, if this is the case, why are you asking on here we dont know the horse or the set up.
		
Click to expand...

Because we've tried what we can think of but appreciate any extra thoughts or ideas.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 August 2015)

I would grill the door, horses do have to become acclimatised to being inside, especially youngsters. If you have to move and it's like my yard ( out 24/7 from May to end of October then out all day and in at night) the horse has to be left in the stable.

Also I wouldn't touch a horse that couldn't be left stabled, horses break themselves so imagine having to box rest a horse that wasn't accustomed to staying on? Asking for an accident/colic of you ask me.

I would add a grill to the stable door and gradually work him up in time to get him used to being in.


----------



## Hlc10 (29 August 2015)

Black Beastie said:



			I would grill the door, horses do have to become acclimatised to being inside, especially youngsters. If you have to move and it's like my yard ( out 24/7 from May to end of October then out all day and in at night) the horse has to be left in the stable.

I would add a grill to the stable door and gradually work him up in time to get him used to being in.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we have put a grill up and he respects that a lot more, this is the thing, he does need to become used to being inside so just wanted some options, he has been inside before and has been okay, I think the change in circumstances is the main issue, just trying to get round it thanks for your help


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 August 2015)

EQUIDAE said:



			There is no need for a two year old to be stabled - it is the wrong management and is detrimental to their wellbeing. Have you researched the physiological and mental needs of a youngster before buying one?
		
Click to expand...

It's good practice to accustom a young horse to being stabled, even if it normally lives out, in case it suddenly HAS to be stabled after illness or accident.

OP, have you got access to a stable with full height walls and a grid over the door, to prevent escapes? Ideally also with talk grilles so he can see other horses? I have such stables here, which is not much use to you, I'm afraid, they are brilliant for settling in newbies.


----------



## Hlc10 (29 August 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			OP, have you got access to a stable with full height walls and a grid over the door, to prevent escapes? Ideally also with talk grilles so he can see other horses? I have such stables here, which is not much use to you, I'm afraid, they are brilliant for settling in newbies.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you understand where I'm coming from!
I do yeah, like the wooden stables with only open part being the door, I wasn't sure if this would overwhelm him too soon? But it may be worth a try I suppose! Thank you x


----------



## honetpot (29 August 2015)

I have had several that have never been stabled and the best way not to cause trauma and a fight is a half partition wall, they have company can get reassurance from another and then you can gradually wean them on to normal stabling.
 I bought a two year old colt that had been stabled for 3 weeks solid so was literally climbing the walls. I am lucky as I have my own land so its was easy just to turn him out but the experience had left him not wanting to be caught, he walked round the box if left in and also hating travelling, he banged constantly.
  Over two years we have gone from always needing a friend next door, being left a short period of time before turnout, standing on his own on the yard. We have now reached the point when he can come in for the day all on his own and the last time he travelled he stood like a rock. I could have sold him last year but I decided not to when I was told he would be kept in for 3 days as quarantine as I had visions of him climbing the walls again.
  Young horses need confidence and they get it usually from a slightly older animal, I would find him a friend and the biggest stable, if he has to be stabled, you can find and put the two in together or take the stable wall down to 4ft. None of my stable have full walls.


----------



## Hlc10 (29 August 2015)

Yeah I do think forcing them to stay in solid when they come, I had to really pursuade the owners!
Thank you for your help, I will look into changing his stable to help his confidence. We had no issues travelling and he's learning to free school nicely, he's very loving and happy in himself everywhere but the stable. I will gradually build up over time as you have done and see if that helps. He has become very close to a palamino cob twice his size and copies him so I might also see if I can keep him near by! Thank you


----------



## Pinkvboots (29 August 2015)

My friend bought a 5 year old mare last year that had never been stabled and she was a nightmare when winter came and she had to come in overnight, she put a grill up and sedated her the first few nights with some sedalin and after about a week she settled, I would just make the stable impoSible for him to jump out and I am sure in time he will settle, I always think young horses should spend some time stabled it's not always practical for them to be out all the time, and at least if they have to spend time in its not so traumatic for them, much of this stems from breeders who just leave them in a field and never stable them as babies so it becomes a culture shock when they are stabled later on in life.


----------



## Hlc10 (29 August 2015)

Pinkvboots said:



			I always think young horses should spend some time stabled it's not always practical for them to be out all the time
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree, I've got some boards to fill in the walls so that it is a lot more of a challenge then if that doesn't work then I'll look into moving stable. I do think it's important to get them used to being stabled even if it's not full time just as precaution! Thank you for your response and I will try that thank you


----------



## EQUIDAE (29 August 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			It's good practice to accustom a young horse to being stabled, even if it normally lives out, in case it suddenly HAS to be stabled after illness or accident.
		
Click to expand...

Of course, but done gradually, not just locking them in a stable on day one and expecting them just to deal with it. Jumps out - oh lets just put up a grill and higher walls so he can't... 

FWIW - my foal broke his fetlock at 5 months and was on box rest for 8 weeks. He had been used to being out 24/7 and did cope with it admirably. When they are ill the last thing on their minds is escaping - why stress them out now for a just in case.

Stressing him out could leave you with a youngster that is difficult to handle an one who develops vices at a very young age to deal with the situation.

Slow down with him a little, let him settle in the field for a bit first, then gradually build it up if you insist on bringing him in.

You say there are 4 other 2 year olds on the yard - there may be, but they aren't being managed appropriately by the sound of it.

This has really got me quite cross - just let babies be babies  Maybe I'm particularly sensitive because I am dealing with the result of one that has been stabled from being weaned and is now a total nutcase  He really is not a happy horse


----------



## Hlc10 (29 August 2015)

EQUIDAE said:



			Of course, but done gradually, not just locking them in a stable on day one and expecting them just to deal with it. Jumps out - oh lets just put up a grill and higher walls so he can't... 

FWIW - my foal broke his fetlock at 5 months and was on box rest for 8 weeks. He had been used to being out 24/7 and did cope with it admirably. When they are ill the last thing on their minds is escaping - why stress them out now for a just in case.

Stressing him out could leave you with a youngster that is difficult to handle an one who develops vices at a very young age to deal with the situation.

Slow down with him a little, let him settle in the field for a bit first, then gradually build it up if you insist on bringing him in.

You say there are 4 other 2 year olds on the yard - there may be, but they aren't being managed appropriately by the sound of it.

This has really got me quite cross - just let babies be babies  Maybe I'm particularly sensitive because I am dealing with the result of one that has been stabled from being weaned and is now a total nutcase  He really is not a happy horse 

Click to expand...

Please can I please just re-state that it was not my choice to have him stabled on day one, it was merely a requirement due to working and I arranged for him to be let out earlier as I didn't agree with stressing him out, however I would like him to learn to be stabled, we let him have 3 days of standing in the stable for a few minutes and only put him in with the grill up today for about 10 minutes. If he was able to live out full time that would be a preference, but it's not always possible or practical for the pony. He is capable of being stabled, he's just struggling with the settling part at the moment.
Sorry to cause any offence and I know this is a controversial topic, but him being stabled overnight during winter hasn't damaged him and I am sure he can become re-accustomed to the stable and new environment but as it is early stages, I would not be happy to leave him in a stable with a grill up over night, hence only introducing him back in at this stage!


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 August 2015)

EQUIDAE said:



			Of course, but done gradually, not just locking them in a stable on day one and expecting them just to deal with it. Jumps out - oh lets just put up a grill and higher walls so he can't...
		
Click to expand...

The point about the full height walls and door grille was to protect the youngster from trying to climb them. He's lucky not to have already sustained serious damage by clambering a 6ft wall. My middle stable, (of 3), has talk grilles each side, so it's perfect to put a nervous newbie in with company either side. 

Of course a youngster is better turned out for most of the time, (and all of my horses usually live out), but it's important to get them used to being stabled. As others have stated, time spent in the stable is best built up gradually but sometimes circumstances dictate that a newbie has to be stabled from the off.


----------



## Hlc10 (29 August 2015)

Yeah I think his safety at this stage is definitely a lot more important as if he is in and injured himself, we won't have a horse to work with full stop! Thank you for all your responses and help, I have taken it all on board and aim to help him settle into the field first.


----------



## Barnacle (29 August 2015)

I'm really rather opposed to the keeping of any horse in a box. I think it's an outrageous practice and frankly have no clue how it's legal. However, the fact of the matter is that this is how most horses are kept in this country for at least some part of the year because we have an awful climate. And, of course, there are occasions where it's very much a necessity - such as when a horse needs to be on box rest or for travel. So they have to learn no matter what. Not to mention if they move on to someone else, it's very likely they'll be stabled a good portion of the time and to not train them to be accustomed to that is just spiteful. 

Anyway, that said, I'm with the people who have said give him some more time to get used to his new environment and then start bringing him in for short periods every day, while you are there, with nice treats and food etc in the box. A grill to keep him safe while you pop around the corner to extend the length of time you leave him is wise to prevent injury if he tries to jump again.

After he's a bit more settled, you may want to look into getting a stall guard for him and leaving the door open. Many stall jumpers are much better about being kept in a box if they do not feel "trapped". 

You can also teach a horse to "stay" much like you do a dog, with the stable door wide open. Once they've got the idea, you can leave them and walk out of sight for a fair amount of time and they'll still be waiting when you get back. It's not plausible to leave the horse over night with this command but it can certainly help make him more accustomed to the idea of being in the box with no physical barrier forcing him to be. Then jumping over the door will hold less attraction.


----------



## Tnavas (30 August 2015)

Hic10 you are doing the right thing, a grille above the door is the ideal thing at the moment. He'll get over the stress of being stabled after a while.

Ensure he has heaps of hay to keep him occupied, placed near the door so he can eat and see out at the same time.

One of mine jumped out of her paddock, at 6months over the gate despite having a companion. She's now fine and has made no effort to jump out for the past couple of years.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (30 August 2015)

Tnavas said:



			Hic10 you are doing the right thing, a grille above the door is the ideal thing at the moment. He'll get over the stress of being stabled after a while.

Ensure he has heaps of hay to keep him occupied, placed near the door so he can eat and see out at the same time.

One of mine jumped out of her paddock, at 6months over the gate despite having a companion. She's now fine and has made no effort to jump out for the past couple of years.
		
Click to expand...

There is no need to keep a young equine in a stable on it own, its not natural, and during the period of "learning" not to stress, it can learn to injure itself and learn to start weaving etc etc. The OP should have not put it in a stable on its own, and if she want to raise it in a natural way within the constraints of the un-natural environment we provide, she should keep it with the other youngsters, preferably with a nanny mare who will teach it how to behave, and calm it down.
horses, esp young horses do not "think", they "react"


----------



## Dry Rot (30 August 2015)

I've just read this thread again. We do abrupt weaning here. Foals are put into a 12'x24' field shelter and the mares removed several fields away, hopefully out of ear shot. Usually, there will be several foals together so they have company. But this year I had a single. She was weaned exactly as the rest were weaned, but alone. She was stressed for a couple of days but the shelter is foal safe and she came to no harm. Yes, she did try to jump the gate but it is designed so that is impossible, as is getting caught up. She was visited several times a day and encouraged to take a handful of soaked sugar beet pulp but not let out into a small paddock until she could be handled. She is now back with the herd with the previous year's youngsters.

I can honestly say we've never had a more friendly well balanced foal! I don't know whether it is because she's a Highland or something in her breeding or even maybe my sometimes weird training methods (!) but the girls remarked how quickly she progress, coming from not liking to be touched to having her feet lifted, etc., in under a week!

Nothing more to add except to repeat some advice given to me years ago by an old woman. "Nothing can remain frightened for ever".

We recently sold another pony, a 4yo gelding, to a novice owner. He too was fearful of going into a stable and got stressed when inside and tried to jump the door. New owner, new home, new field companions, and new routine, so not unexpected. Our ponies live out 24/7 but might come in for grooming etc. for a short period. In that scenario, he is just being led into the stable for some hard feed and led out again when his meal is over. The delay between the end of the meal and his being let out is increased slightly every day and he has a large small hole hay net he is encouraged to pull at. He too is getting used to being inside and seems to be looking forward to it.

So that's two conflicting methods that seem to work. There is no right or wrong method of training nor is there a rule book. Just do what works for you. In my experience, if progress isn't fairly rapid, it's usually the wrong method.


----------



## HipoH (30 August 2015)

You could try a stable mirror and things like likits are good for keeping them entertained in such circumstances.


----------



## Tnavas (30 August 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			There is no need to keep a young equine in a stable on it own, its not natural, and during the period of "learning" not to stress, it can learn to injure itself and learn to start weaving etc etc. The OP should have not put it in a stable on its own, and if she want to raise it in a natural way within the constraints of the un-natural environment we provide, she should keep it with the other youngsters, preferably with a nanny mare who will teach it how to behave, and calm it down.
horses, esp young horses do not "think", they "react"
		
Click to expand...

I don't know how many youngsters you've raised or worked with so cannot comment on the validity of your ideas.

From experience of raising my own youngsters, and working in the yearling barns with TB's destined for the sales the best time in a young horses life to learn to be stabled is when they are young. 

OP DID NOT stable the youngster on its own but with horses on either side. Putting two horses in one stable is a big risk on its own - what if one takes ownership of the hay and kicks out at the other - did you think of that?

While its not necessary to have any horse stabled it is also an important part of any horses education. What if in the process of playing in the paddock it injures itself and has to be on box rest - which is usually done to prevent excessive moving around - and your youngster has hysterics everytime its stabled.

We would all love to have our equines running free in a paddock with perfect horse friendly grass, no mud and safe fencing but stabling for many is a compulsory part of their livery - YO's insist on it. 

OP is going about acclimatising her youngster in a sensible manner - he's not going to learn to weave or injure himself while he comes to terms with being confined overnight. While I was doing my BHS training my young TB was stabled EVERY night, year round and turned out during the day. She couldn't see her neighbour unless they stuck their head out over the door, but to her her stable meant a lovely feed when she came in, being handled and groomed and having somewhere warm and cosy to sleep when the weather was poor. 

For some horses its actually safer to stable them overnight, if you have ever lived next to your horses paddock you will know the dread you feel when you hear hooves thundering towards the fence in the early hours, your fingers crossed they will remember its there and stop or turn in time. And yes I have witnessed the odd few that forgot or didn't stop in time - messy! 

He is in a barn type stabling complex, will have plenty of food and a grille over the door to prevent him trying to jump out. It won't take him long to accept the situation.

OP would be lovely if you would keep us updated on your youngsters progress.


----------



## EQUIDAE (30 August 2015)

Giving an example of how TB foals are managed isn't perhaps the best example. Youngsters do learn to weave and develop ulcers when stabled - I have first hand experience of a yearling wind sucker and weaver.


----------



## Tnavas (30 August 2015)

EQUIDAE said:



			Giving an example of how TB foals are managed isn't perhaps the best example. Youngsters do learn to weave and develop ulcers when stabled - I have first hand experience of a yearling wind sucker and weaver.
		
Click to expand...

TB YEARLINGS - not foals! I think it was a good example as these equines are most often the most sensitive ones. We had around 100 of them each year and none got injured, developed vices or ulcers in the 6 months they were stabled overnight. 

Your yearling windsucker/weaver most likely learned the behaviour from its mother - that I have seen happen a few times

Feed the youngster a sensible High fibre diet that keeps it occupied and it should settle reasonably quick.


----------

